# Suzuki DT4



## Stachel-Ritter (12. August 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe mal eine frage ich habe mir einen Bootsmotor zugelegt eine Suzuki DT4 so meine frage ist wie ist das Datenblatt also wie die Benzin Mischung sein muss mit motoroel und reiniegung und vieles mehr ;+

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen 

danke im vorraus |rolleyes


----------



## 63°Nord (12. August 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DT4*

Mischungsverhältnis  Benzin/Öl = 100 zu 1


----------



## Stachel-Ritter (12. August 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DT4*

bitte genauer was für oel 2 tackter oder 3 takter oel und was heist 100 zu 1 bin neu in dem bereich #c


----------



## Tommes63 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DT4*

TCW 3 Öl ist Bootsmotoren 2-Takt Öl. 1 Liter Benzin, 10 ml Öl. Hauptsache kein 2-Takt Öl von der Tanke.


----------



## ragbar (17. August 2015)

*AW: Suzuki DT4*

Tcw 3= Two cycle water cooled. Unterschieden werden die 2 Takter in Wasser- oder luftgekühlt. Deshalb im Suzuki immer Gemisch 1:100 mit TCW 3-Öl anmischen, da der Motor als wassergekühlter kälter läuft als  z. B. Roller, deshalb nie (oder nur im Notfall) mit "normalem" 2 Takt Öl ohne TCW 3- Spezifikation aus dem Baumarkt oder der Tanke anmischen, auch wenn da auf der Verpackung draufsteht, für wasser-*und* luftgekühlte Motoren. Denn TCW 3 enthält zusätzlich korrisionsvorbeugende Stoffe, die anderen 2Takt Ölen fehlen.

Du solltest Deinen DT 4 unbedingt unter Vollast am Boot auf übermäßige Wärmeentwicklung testen. Der darf nur so warm werden, daß der Kraftkopf noch angefaßt werden kann, ohne sich die Finger zu verbrennen. 

Habe auch gerade einen DT 4gebraucht gekauft/zerlegt, der so ein Wärmeproblem durch innere Kalkablagerungen hatte.

Der Kraftkopf hat auf der Unterseite relativ enge Kühlwasserzugänge, die man unter Beobachtung halten muß.

Bei meinem waren von 3 Zugängen 2 zu; Resultat: Motor wurde heiß und wäre mir unter Vollast fast kaputtgegangen mangels ausreichender Kühlung.


----------

